# Nature Pure



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

We have a Nature Pure with Tap.

Is there a "Whole Motorhome" type filter available?

Trev.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

We have one too and just done our filter for the first time, last one lasted 2 years, but that's because we only use it for drinking water. You can fit the filter on the main pipe going into sink and not need the separate tap which is what some do. 

So I don't see any reason why you can't find a spot to fit the filter on the pipe as it leaves your tank to feed all the taps. 

Not sure why you would want to filter your shower water though, I think it may work out a tad expensive as the filter runs out faster depending on how much water passes through it. 

Will be interesting to know though. 

Mandy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The problem with filtering the whole system is that the rate of flow would be very slow through shower or wash basin taps, it is not fast through the drinking only tap that we have but is fast enough, but the thought of running around in the shower trying to find the relevant drip would be very daunting!  

Is there a particular reason to filter the whole van? If it is because you are likely to fill up the tank with polluted water it would be better to either find a better source or to treat the water before putting it into the tank IMHO.

As has been said above, the life of the filter would also be shortened considerably, and they are not cheap. With average use they last about 1 year, but with full van use that would be considerably shortened and in hard water areas would be very short as the filters do tend to clog up with scale from our experience.

Since the way of knowing it is time to change the filter is when it gets too slow you could find the whole van concept to be very counter-productive.

Good luck and do let us know - particularly if there is another reason why you want to do the whole van.


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

like penguin I wonder why you'd want to do this with a nature pure filter.

If you want to have all of the water "cleaned" as it comes out of the tank (as most caravans do) there are other, cheaper filters (like the whale aquasource) that could be used. The nature pure could be left in place to filter the drinker water.

mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Franke for Frankia*

I was considering one of these with the Mini Tap.

Franke Filter< Click


----------



## malkay (Feb 6, 2008)

One problem with the Franke filter is the size. I have one at home and would be unable to fit the filter in the space available in the M/H. Also the flow rate is considerably reduced
Mal


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*filter*

Hello, thanks for the replies.

We have room, but I think the spec of the Franke maybe be only 1 micron where as the NaturePure has a claim of 0.1 micron!

Have considered the 3M Cuno system at £54

I think we shall go down the route of a NaturePure purely on its claim of .01 Micron.

Anyone know the cheapest place to buy one?

I got the last one off here!

Trev


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Wickes water filter kit £35 Filter £15

Have used one in my kitchen for 20 odd years
Wife insists on filter jug in fridge. I am confused she cools the water then makes a pot of tea

Dave p


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

mandyandandy said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have one too and just done our filter for the first time, last one lasted 2 years, but that's because we only use it for drinking water. You can fit the filter on the main pipe going into sink and not need the separate tap which is what some do.
> 
> ...


I did that but the flow rate is very slow, unless you have a fairly high pressure pump. Our friends RV works that way but his water pump is more powerful.
We fitted two systems one in the loo for bushing teeth and one at the sink.

Wobby


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: filter*



teemyob said:


> Anyone know the cheapest place to buy one?
> 
> I got the last one off here!
> 
> Trev


Trev,

I'm still debating whether to get one or not but Neil at Motorcaravanning was the cheapest last time I looked...

http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/water_filters.htm#Buy

Could be cheaper with outdoorbits with the subscriber discount of course if Nuke gets some more in :wink:

Pete


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Iin our home we use a filter system that is good for 40,000 gallons or three years which could be adapted for a motorhome 8O 8O 8O Nature pure claims that you can use water from a pond 8O 8O


----------



## motorhomenicky (Feb 1, 2006)

adventure motorhomes have one in stock :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: filter*



peejay said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know the cheapest place to buy one?
> ...


Mmm I know what you mean, does seem a lot of money and a mighty claim in .ooooooootrilli micronsSo how big!?

So what is a 0.1 Micron in MM?

Confused!

I get it to 0.0001


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Pure Filter*



motorhomenicky said:


> adventure motorhomes have one in stock :lol:


Thanks motorhomenicky

I have ordered one from them. £165 + £5 Postage

Trev


----------

